# Worming - IverCare Paste question



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

I was looking at the Fias Co Farm site and ivermectic was listed. I went to the feed store and found this:

_IverCare is the brand name, underneath, it says (ivermectin) Paste 1.87%_

On the back of the box, it says:

_CAUTION: IVERCARE paste has been formulated spicifically for use in horses *only*. This product should not be used in other animal species as severe adverse reactions, including fatalities in dogs, may result._

Do I use this still?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I think all horse dewormers say that, but I have used always them in goats with no trouble at all. I think they put that on that on label for liablitity purposes. :shrug: 

Anyway, for goats, give 2-3 times the horse dose by weight. (if you have a 100lb goat, give the 200/300 lb dose marked for horses).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ivermectin can be fatal for dogs of the working class.

It is fine for goats.

triple the goats weight and then give that dosage.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

I figured it was just for liability purpose, but just wanted to be safe.

Thanks!
Jamie


----------

